# I wish that I could become a citizen of Canada !



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I am an American by birth and I visited Canada on numerous occasions.

To me, Canada is the Country that the United States should be.
I know that Canada has it problems, but wow.... what a people ....what a Nation !!!!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Ok I will sponsor you.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I am an American by birth and I visited Canada on numerous occasions.
> 
> To me, Canada is the Countty that the United States should be.
> I know that Canada has it problems, but wow.... what a people ....what a Nation !!!!


It's really no different, we just hide it better.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Glad you like it here. It ain't perfect but it's okay with us.

Lots of American friends, mostly from my youth when they seemed to be half the population of our cottage community. I still see some of them every few years at the lake, and most of them regularly on Facebook. Those friendships forged in our youth can be strong, like band mates. Those friendships are unaffected by nationality. More than one has switched.

Where in Canada would you like to try living?


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Ontario or B.C.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If my business and professional credentials weren't tied to canada I'd be outta here in a Texas minute.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Ontario and BC are most similar to the America you don't like.

Quebec, the Prairies and the far north are least similar to the America you don't like.

Likewise, Minnesota and other western border states are probably more similar to Canada than the America you don't like.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wardo said:


> If my business and professional credentials weren't tied to canada I'd be outta here in a Texas minute.


...and Texas thinks for itself apparently.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

I believe our immigration OUT OF Kanada is at a all time high.
Fwiw.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Among new immigrants who would not recommend Canada to other prospective immigrants as a place to live, “current leadership” and the high cost of living were the top two reasons.









Young immigrants may leave Canada due to high cost of living: survey


A new Leger poll suggests 30 per cent of new, young immigrants could leave the country in the next two years, with Canada's rising cost of living listed as a top concern.




beta.ctvnews.ca


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Here own yer own little lake and forest. 164 acres for $100,000









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

bentwire17 said:


> I believe our immigration OUT OF Kanada is at a all time high.
> Fwiw.


you mean 'emmigration' I think


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

player99 said:


> Ok I will sponcer you.


what's 'sponcer' ...?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@YaReMi 

Please capitalize the first letter in your sentences.

Also, there should be no space between the last word and an ellipsis.

🤣😂😅


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If you think women that look like Ed Sheeran are gorgeous and don’t mind paying 62% of your wages for substandard healthcare and education and municipal services… you will FUCKING love waking up every morning to shovel the driveway and front steps of the main floor of a townhouse here that you are renting for 3.5 times the cost of a monthly mortgage on a Condo in downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> ... women that look like Ed Sheeran ...


I had to search the name but yeah the coffee shops are full of women who look like that - best to use the drive-through.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> It's really no different, we just hide it better.


Sorry.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, a lot of people in this thread really love their country! All they do is piss and moan about it! It's terrible!. Everything would be better if we were more like the States!

I respectfully disagree. Except for the shovelling. That sucks.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My wife is American, loves Canada, loves a lot of things about the U.S. but there's not a hope in hell she'd ever move back.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Double post


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Depends on what you want to leave behind.
High taxes? Forget it. We're worse.
Gas prices? Nope. You're still better off.
Woke culture? You're better off in FLA or TEX. Unless if you stay out of the big cities.
Politics? See above.
Idiots? No place in this world is safe. 

If you still want to come, google Roxham Rd and claim refugee.
Instant access and set up better than the average canuck.
You'll piss off those that have legally been waiting to immigrate, but, who gives a f', eh?!
Bonus, all your luggage is carried across by RCMP bellhops.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Rollin Hand said:


> ... All they do is piss and moan about it! It's terrible!.


Canada doesn't seem to be an attractive prospect to the young business people that I know who came here from Europe. A small sample based on my experience but they are well educated, motivated and usually provide jobs for other people. A lot of them view this place as a stepping stone along the way and soon move on which is too bad because their children come from stable homes where education is valued so the kids tend to do well in school. By contrast, the people who only come here for the welfare state will of course think the place is great but a lot of them are not bringing much to the table and ain't gonna create any jobs. Moreover, the hereditary leader here as said that it's a non-nation with no identity and that the multi-generational canadian aglo population is guilty of genocide. Who would want to swear allegience to that kind of place.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Wardo said:


> Canada doesn't seem to be an attractive prospect to the young business people that I know who came here from Europe. A small sample based on my experience but they are well educated, motivated and usually provide jobs for other people. A lot of them view this place as a stepping stone along the way and soon move on which is too bad because their children come from stable homes where education is valued so the kids tend to do well in school. By contrast, the people who only come here for the welfare state will of course think the place is great but a lot of them are not bringing much to the table and ain't gonna create any jobs. Moreover, the hereditary leader here as said that it's a non-nation with no identity and that the multi-generational canadian aglo population is guilty of genocide. Who would want to swear allegience to that kind of place.


This is the opposite of my experience. I know numerous lawyers, IT professionals, MBA's etc whom have moved here, flourished, an plan to stay. Additionally, the refugee families that I've supported have done remarkably well and are a drain on no one; quite the contrary, the families that have been here for a while are all gainfully employed and doing their part.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Noodles said:


> This is the opposite of my experience. I know numerous lawyers ...


Yeah, anecdotal experience is going to vary but a lot of foreign trained lawyers here are applying for jobs as law clerks because they are not qualified to practice in canada and would have to retrain. Any time I run an ad for an assistant I get about 20 responses from people who were lawyers in their own country but are unlikely to succeed here unless they go back to school.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> Double post


Never mind, that was worth saying twice. 😃


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am glad to live in Saskatchewan instead of "Canada." 🤣😂😅


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> I am glad to live in Saskatchewan instead of "Canada." 🤣😂😅


That's worth saying twice ... lol


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I love it here, except for taxes.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, anecdotal experience is going to vary but a lot of foreign trained lawyers here are applying for jobs as law clerks because they are not qualified to practice in canada and would have to retrain. Any time I run an ad for an assistant I get about 20 responses from people who were lawyers in their own country but are unlikely to succeed here unless they go back to school.


We have the same thing in the medical profession. Standards are different. I assume so is Canadian law, something they should know?


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, anecdotal experience is going to vary but a lot of foreign trained lawyers here are applying for jobs as law clerks because they are not qualified to practice in canada and would have to retrain. Any time I run an ad for an assistant I get about 20 responses from people who were lawyers in their own country but are unlikely to succeed here unless they go back to school.


Yep, it's anecdotal, just like your post.

Mentioning qualifications, though valid in a limited sense, does not validate the conclusions you seem to have drawn from your anecdotal experience.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Noodles said:


> Mentioning qualifications, though valid in a limited sense, does not validate the conclusions you seem to have drawn from your anecdotal experience.


Read it in the news a lot though.
Could be that your experiences are anecdotal too?


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> Read it in the news a lot though.
> Could be that your experiences are anecdotal too?


I've made no claims nor any conclusions.

Nor have I cited non-sourced news reports.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


> those that have legally been waiting to immigrate


Yes, they are pissed. The mechanic at John Deere and his wife, a nurse, both had to take minimum wage jobs and start from scratch to qualify at their professions. Only to see others have it handed to them for free. I'd be pissed too. Ridiculous. 

His bass playing skills were instantly embraced by the community, I am happy to say.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Stephenlouis said:


> We have the same thing in the medical profession. Standards are different. I assume so is Canadian law, something they should know?


That's a good question and I'm no longer sure of the answer .. lol

In around 2000 the LSUC passed 20 students who had failed the bar admissions course 3 times. The reason for passing them was that "they'd shown initiative." The bar ads are not that difficult and by the third time round you'd likely have some idea as to how to deal with the exam.

Canadian law except for quebec is derrived from english common law as opposed to purely civil codes like many countries in Yurp have. However common law jurisdictions like canada have both a statute and a common law component so you kinda have to know how that works as well as the law of whatever province you are in. Many foreign degrees are simply not directly transferable.

If you are going to practice law or medicine you need to be up to the standards of the jurisdiction in which you wish to qualify.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Ontario and BC are most similar to the America you don't like.
> 
> Quebec, the Prairies and the far north are least similar to the America you don't like.
> 
> Likewise, Minnesota and other western border states are probably more similar to Canada than the America you don't like.


I'd disagree with some of that. Parts of Ontario are similar to the USA, but Ontario is a big place and a lot of it is quite different. If one wants "different" you go out east or up north. The Maritimes are a bit more like Maine, and Newfoundland is like Ireland or Scotland, though much less densely populated. In much the same way that Alaska is not like Arizona or California or New York, the north end of any of the provinces is different that the rest of Canada, and certainly NOT like Toronto. I've driven from the Pacific to the Atlantic several times, and there are very few places in this country I would NOT want to live...but I'm biased.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> I am glad to live in Saskatchewan instead of "Canada." 🤣😂😅


It’s funny you should say that, I used to proudly fly a Canadian Flag in my yard. For the past 5 years it is the green and yellow with a Tiger Lily!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Wardo said:


> If my business and professional credentials weren't tied to canada I'd be outta here in a Texas minute.


I have often wondered why you have an murecan flag beside your name, yet you reference your high school glory days in Canada? I am guessing you have spent most of your life here?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkM said:


> ... For the past 5 years it is the green and yellow with a Tiger Lily!


Just lookin at it now - that's a nice flag.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

MarkM said:


> It’s funny you should say that, I used to proudly fly a Canadian Flag in my yard. For the past 5 years it is the green and yellow with a Tiger Lily!


Republic of Alberta flag here. Our level of political divisiveness in Canada is at an all time high. Not talking about Western alienation, but suspension of reality and acceptability by any free critical thinker. Sadly I am not hopeful it will get better, much appeal to becoming the 51st state.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkM said:


> ... I am guessing you have spent most of your life here?


Back and forth quite a bit.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

evenon said:


> Republic of Alberta flag here. Our level of political divisiveness in Canada is at an all time high. Not talking about Western alienation, but suspension of reality and acceptability by any free critical thinker. Sadly I am not hopeful it will get better, much appeal to becoming the 51st state.


I bought a tractor in Balzac AB last weekend and I saw a common flag in SK and AB that I can not describe on this forum or I will be banned. Not one or two flags either! Had the F word on it?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

MarkM said:


> I bought a tractor in Balzac AB last weekend and I saw a common flag in SK and AB that I can not describe on this forum or I will be banned. Not one or two flags either! Had the F word on it?


Yep, many otherwise rational and ordinary citizens are not so happy right now.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and the new TAX on any "trucks" is another reason


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> and the new TAX on any "trucks" is another reason


Yeah that is an obscene attack on people. Half tons are the largest selling vehicles in the country. They were always cheap transportation easy to work on and lasted for many years.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> and the new TAX on any "trucks" is another reason


Another divisive policy. Evil truck drivers, who are proportionally higher in rural Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta and Interior BC. There is common thread in all those places.

Lots of fun when Scope 3 emissions are included in Corporate Carbon Taxes. One of those is emissions from employee commutes ( give Scope 3 Emissions a google). So in 2030 when carbon is $200/tonne and employers are taxed on where employees live. Should be fun, hopefully I am retired by then.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm looking to move to Florida. Canada no longer is a sovereign nation... it is WEF controlled. Our Charter of Rights mean nothing... currently, there is movement through the gov't to eliminate opposition thought (through the press, protests, etc.). Spending is going through the roof, in order to collapse this society and put into place a digital currency. What follows is some form of identity, and without it... you cannot buy or sell anything. This is not conspiracy. You will own nothing, and you will be happy.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wardo said:


> If my business and professional credentials weren't tied to canada I'd be outta here in a Texas minute.


Don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've said it before and will say it again: while Americans *like* donuts, Canadians *need* them.

In the U.S., if you want to complain to someone about your spouse, your kids, your boss, your coworkers, your neighbours, your in-laws, your car, your government, the weather, or anything else, you do it over a long-neck bottle in a dusty dingy bar with a buzzing Schlitz, Coors, Budweiser, or Michelob neon sign missing a letter or two. In Canada, if you want to complain to your buddies about those same things, you do it over a double-double and a cruller (maybe a multigrain bagel if you're a "big city" type).

In August 1990, I drove from Vancouver Island to Fredericton NB, stateside from northern Washington to Sault St. Marie, and the Canadian side the rest of the way, driving through many towns of similar size across the northern states, Ontario, Quebec and New Brunswick. I found the residents-to-bars ratio different stateside than in Canada. Stateside, the smaller the local populace, the greater the number of bars-per-resident. So, a town of 1500 might have 4 bars, while a town of 7000 might have 7 (at least that were visible). I also noted that American towns nearly always had a sign at the town limits describing some sports achievement (e.g., state basketball champs in 1963), while such brags were always absent from Canadian town signs, and more likely to be substituted with a population number. That's neither better nor worse, just different.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out.


Some folks are about as cowboy irl as woody from Toy Story, but I get the allure of pretending.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems like a lot of folks are unhappy here. While a lot of things are not 100% (health care, goverment, education etc..) it still is a beautiful country. I guess as i grow older i am less of a rebel and just want to live my life with less stress and worries. If you feel you have been shafted and cant trust anyone anymore, well maybe its time to move on. Sometimes a change is in order. Best of luck finding the perfect country.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Interesting thread. I’m actually moving to North Carolina for work this summer. Keeping my house outside of Ottawa but we’ll see.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Wardo said:


> Yeah that is an obscene attack on people. Half tons are the largest selling vehicles in the country. They were always cheap transportation easy to work on and lasted for many years.


Except trucks aren't cheap anymore. The basic F-150 is $35K. That goes up to the Limited, which STARTS at more than $94K.

And they drink gas at a frightening rate, even with all of the advances in automotive technology.

The bottom line is that trucks are now luxury vehicles. There is no need for probably 50 percent of truck owners to have one. But they sell like crazy.

I am not saying need is the only thing that should govern automotive purchases (I personally aim to buy a "toy" project car in the next few years if the prices get sane again, and dig C5 Corvettes), but realistically, if you are a software salesman in Toronto, you don't need a King Ranch (this is someone I knew).

As for "an obscene attack on people"...no, it isn't. That's what's happening in the Ukraine. This would be a tax that is not yet in place, and wouldn't matter if one didn't insist on buying a truck.

If it's a truck for a business that needs to haul things, then that is somewhat different. Then it is necessity, and there should be an allowance for that.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> I've said it before and will say it again: while Americans *like* donuts, Canadians *need* them.
> 
> In the U.S., if you want to complain to someone about your spouse, your kids, your boss, your coworkers, your neighbours, your in-laws, your car, your government, the weather, or anything else, you do it over a long-neck bottle in a dusty dingy bar with a buzzing Schlitz, Coors, Budweiser, or Michelob neon sign missing a letter or two. In Canada, if you want to complain to your buddies about those same things, you do it over a double-double and a cruller (maybe a multigrain bagel if you're a "big city" type).
> 
> In August 1990, I drove from Vancouver Island to Fredericton NB, stateside from northern Washington to Sault St. Marie, and the Canadian side the rest of the way, driving through many towns of similar size across the northern states, Ontario, Quebec and New Brunswick. I found the residents-to-bars ratio different stateside than in Canada. Stateside, the smaller the local populace, the greater the number of bars-per-resident. So, a town of 1500 might have 4 bars, while a town of 7000 might have 7 (at least that were visible). I also noted that American towns nearly always had a sign at the town limits describing some sports achievement (e.g., state basketball champs in 1963), while such brags were always absent from Canadian town signs, and more likely to be substituted with a population number. That's neither better nor worse, just different.


We lived in the US for a few years... dig a bit, ask around and eventually you find out that some towns had laws allowing a residential house to serve alchohol, so there was a 'bar' every few blocks. But only in some neighborhoods... Others were 'dry' with no sales allowed at all. Essentially, it seemed like a pretty subversive form of control on certain 'classes' of people ..


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

It’s a good thing this forum doesn’t do “political”


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

More on the so-called truck tax: it's something recommended in a report, which is far from what the good folks at Postmedia would have you believe, saying they are planning to do this, when it has not been officially proposed as of yet.









SIMS: Trudeau is planning a tax on trucks


These types of taxes always start with a small, select number of people to tax and then broaden little by little every year until everyone is paying more.




torontosun.com





Saying that they are planning it is somewhat disingenuous. It has been recommended, however. On va voir.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> You will own nothing, and you will be happy.


"
Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can "

This song came on the radio the other day and after hearing this line thats exactly what I though. "You'll own nothing and be happy".


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

JRtele said:


> It’s a good thing this forum doesn’t do “political”


_I think everyone knows this:_ 

With our current system "old Canada" runs "all of Canada". We keep getting promises but the electoral system is never revised to more accurately reflect the actual country. 





__





National Results Election Result Help | Elections Canada






www.elections.ca


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I know how you feel. I live in Quebec. I hope to become a Canadian citizen someday, too.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Rollin Hand said:


> Except for the shovelling. That sucks.


Got that beat too...my neighbor bought a gas snowblower last year but our side-by-side driveways are so small that he loves doing mine at the same time! I just cough up a nice bottle of wine every now and then


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> If my business and professional credentials weren't tied to canada I'd be outta here in a Texas minute.


I have known more people to head to the States than to Canada. I don't know of any who have come back either. There must be something to that too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

JRtele said:


> It’s a good thing this forum doesn’t do “political”


Politicians aren't running the country. That would lead to the false assumption that your vote means something. The country is run by people and corporations that can afford lobbyists.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Doesn't matter which party's in power, the bureaucrats run the show. 😠 😡 🤬


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

JRtele said:


> I’m actually moving to North Carolina for work this summer. Keeping my house outside of Ottawa but we’ll see.


be prepared to be taxed in the US AND Canada
you can't even own furniture in storage in canada , or CRA will tax you too.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

oldjoat said:


> you can't even own furniture in storage in canada , or CRA will tax you too.


How is that, exactly? Seriously curious on this point.


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> If you think women that look like Ed Sheeran are gorgeous and don’t mind paying 62% of your wages for substandard healthcare and education and municipal services… you will FUCKING love waking up every morning to shovel the driveway and front steps of the main floor of a townhouse here that you are renting for 3.5 times the cost of a monthly mortgage on a Condo in downtown Los Angeles.


The woman here are gorgeous! ... in fact they are also naturally beautiful.
I feel we really are blessed here in Canada in the sense that I will not cripple my family if I get a sudden serious health condition.
That alone makes us rich, I feel.
Education can be improved in a lot of places.
Vancouver and Toronto are expensive for keeping a roof over your head.
I grew up wanting to be American, and have spent more than enough time south of the border to realize that there are more pro than cons to living in Canada to me.
We need more people here, we have too much land and not enough workers.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

And don't try and protest in Ontario (eventually the rest of Canada)


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks @Brian Johnston

As my daughter said last week: "I used to think that in spite of the typical corruption, our leaders loved their country and wanted to help people. Now I am not so sure... "

So sad to see a well-behaved mother/wife & professional woman becoming a cynical asshole like her Dad.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

So, no more peaceful .. cough .. destruction .. burning .. looting .. direct violence .. blocking rail x-ings .. cough .. protests allowed anymore?

Glad that it's enacted. Canadian democracy cannot survive against bouncy castles.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

It's the 40th anniversary of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, but recent protests show a serious misunderstanding of what those mean


Our freedom is limited as soon as our speech and behaviour become harmful to other people.




theconversation.com





"Recent protesters claim that COVID-19 mandates restrict their freedom because the government is forcing them to act against their will. They assume that, because we live in a free society, anyone can act however they want.

But this claim assumes that someone’s freedom to act trumps everyone else’s.

Simply by being a member of a society, our rights and freedoms are limited. When someone’s actions have the potential to harm other people, as stated in Section 1 of the Charter, those actions are prohibited or punished."


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

oldjoat said:


> be prepared to be taxed in the US AND Canada
> you can't even own furniture in storage in canada , or CRA will tax you too.


Yea it’s a work move, there’s a process for keeping my house here, actually saves employer money and they will cover my family’s rental in the US


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

next "political" post earns a lock on the thread, let try and keep it in the lanes folks..


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> It's the 40th anniversary of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, but recent protests show a serious misunderstanding of what those mean
> 
> 
> Our freedom is limited as soon as our speech and behaviour become harmful to other people.
> ...











Ted Morton: After 40 years, the charter is still one of the worst bargains in Canadian history


Rather than the people’s party, today’s progressives now see the people as the problem




nationalpost.com


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

laristotle said:


> Ted Morton: After 40 years, the charter is still one of the worst bargains in Canadian history
> 
> 
> Rather than the people’s party, today’s progressives now see the people as the problem
> ...


And how does that argue against the point that the rights of one individual does not supercede the rights of another? That article seems to be more about federalism than rights.

Of course he demonizes liberals that he disagrees with for demonizing conservatives thay they don't agree with.

Everybody needs to do less demonizing (especially those that do it to get views or likes or earn money for their newspapers), and do more discussing and sharing ideas.

Like Jim Flaherty used to say, we all want the country to be better, we just disagree on how to go about it.


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

I'll say this... and leave it here for myself.
I love all you guitar freaks! 
Canada also needs more of you 6 string beaver loving lumber jacket wearing HOSERS!.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> And how does that argue against the point that the rights of one individual does not supercede the rights of another? That article seems to be more about federalism than rights.


Precisely.
What I got out of it is that the gov't (PET) relinquished it's responsibility to create/protect laws and handed it to un-elected, appointed (by whatever sitting gov't of the day) judges to decide what's legal or not. That. Is not democracy.


----------

